# asus vg278he - einstellungen



## Dedde (17. November 2013)

hi leute, mich würden mal euere einstellungen interessieren, farben, konstrast etc. bin gerade ein bisschen am rumprobieren. oder kennt jmd ein gutes programm wo einem bei diesen einstellungen helfen kann?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

Es gäbe da diverse Testprogramme: PRAD | Testprogramme 

Meine Einstellungen beim Asus VG278H:


Theatermodus

Helligkeit: 80
Kontrast: 80
Sättigung: 50
Farbtemperatur: warm
Hautton: natürlich
SmartView: aus

Schärfe: 50
TraceFree 60
ASCR: aus

Ich habe auch mal Einstellungen anderer User ausprobiert, hat mir aber nicht gefallen. Daher solltest Du ihn einfach so einstellen, dass es Dir gefällt


----------



## einrudelgurken (17. November 2013)

Ich hab diese und komme damit ganz gut zurecht. 

Monitoreinstellungen:
Splendid: Landschaftsmodus
Helligkeit: 15
Kontrast: 75
Sättigung: 46
Schärfe: 60
Trace Free: 80


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2013)

Also ich spiele hauptsächlich. Was macht trace free?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

Trace Free soll Ghosting verhindern/vermindern, die Einstellung hat aber kaum Einfluss auf die Schaltzeiten. prad.de hatte das mal getestet.


----------

